# Low Tide Modulator Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000




----------



## doublej

Cant wait for this one, any chance you have a list of components so I can start stocking up?


----------



## ryland

I'll second the request for a BOM.  I'm holding off a parts order to add items for this to the list.


----------



## asg

ryland said:


> I'm holding off a parts order to add items for this to the list.


Me too


----------



## Robert

Here's the parts list.   I'm waiting on a pre-drilled enclosure to arrive, then I'll post the coordinates.


			http://pedalpcb.com/docs/LowTidePartsList.pdf
		


The slim-line style DC jack is required for this one, others most likely will not fit.









						DC Power Jack 2.1mm Panel Mount Round
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## doublej

THANKS!


----------



## NickC

this project will be avaible on musikding as a kit?


----------



## ryland

Thank you!


----------



## Robert




----------



## Many__Of__Horror

Those A1M dual pots are proving difficult to locate at first glance

EDIT: Small Bear comes through for the win, out of stock at the moment however


----------



## peccary

Many__Of__Horror said:


> Those A1M dual pots are proving difficult to locate at first glance
> 
> EDIT: Small Bear comes through for the win, out of stock at the moment however


I bought some from Tayda in early March but don't see them listed on their site at all, not even as out of stock. Weird.

Might want to do a search there once in a while just to check of you can't find any in the meantime, maybe they'll get them back since they had them relatively recently.


----------



## Robert

I used B1M dual for prototyping.


----------



## music6000

peccary said:


> I bought some from Tayda in early March but don't see them listed on their site at all, not even as out of stock. Weird.
> 
> Might want to do a search there once in a while just to check of you can't find any in the meantime, maybe they'll get them back since they had them relatively recently.


I think they only stock the 1M Linear Dual, Not 1M Log Dual.


----------



## beachbum

Small bear has them - currently out of stock.

Here's is the BOM for mouser for most parts


----------



## peccary

music6000 said:


> I think they only stock the 1M Linear Dual, Not 1M Log Dual.


Turns out I'm just really bad at reading - I bought the A100K dual pots, not 1M.


----------



## ryland

I ordered some B1M duals from Tayda.  I don't see any A1M around right now.


----------



## asg

Robert said:


> Here's the parts list.   I'm waiting on a pre-drilled enclosure to arrive, then I'll post the coordinates.
> 
> 
> http://pedalpcb.com/docs/LowTidePartsList.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I _highly_ recommend the slim-line style DC jack and open frame 1/4" jacks for this one, other hardware might not fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REAN Neutrik NYS229 6.35mm 1/4" Mono Chassis Socket / Jack 2 Terminals
> 
> 
> REAN Neutrik - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taydaelectronics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC Power Jack 2.1mm Panel Mount Round
> 
> 
> Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taydaelectronics.com



Yes! Thank you!


----------



## Many__Of__Horror

V3207D looks like it is going to be trouble as well. Stompbox parts has an ETA of more stock early 2022


----------



## music6000

Many__Of__Horror said:


> V3207D looks like it is going to be trouble as well. Stompbox parts has an ETA of more stock early 2022


Try these :








						IC MN3207 Best Analog Chip for Mini-Me Chorus - GuitarPCB
					

MN3207 is the original Analog Chip for the GuitarPCB Mini-Me Chorus and others.




					guitarpcb.com
				



*USA Only*



			Coolaudio V3207 :: Coolaudio :: Chips, ICs, OpAmps :: Semiconductors :: Electronic Parts :: Banzai Music GmbH
		


*UPDATE : Cool Audio is waiting on raw materials so V3207D is not in production at the moment so Grab what is available if you need one !!!*


----------



## Many__Of__Horror

Thank you for the link, grabbed a couple


----------



## music6000

*Cool Audio is waiting on raw materials so V3207D is not in production at the moment so Grab what is available if you need one !!!*



			Coolaudio V3207 :: Coolaudio :: Chips, ICs, OpAmps :: Semiconductors :: Electronic Parts :: Banzai Music GmbH
		


I put 999 in the Banzai cart & it accepted it so they may have plenty of stock but some major pedal builder could buy them up so GRAB one !


----------



## Many__Of__Horror

They also have the A1M dual pots - https://www.banzaimusic.com/Alpha-16-PC-ANG-STE-1M-log.html


----------



## music6000

*Cool Audio is waiting on raw materials so V3207D is not in production at the moment so Grab what is available if you need one !!!
USA Only :* https://guitarpcb.com/product-category/component-parts/


----------



## disco

music6000 said:


> *Cool Audio is waiting on raw materials so V3207D is not in production at the moment so Grab what is available if you need one !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Coolaudio V3207 :: Coolaudio :: Chips, ICs, OpAmps :: Semiconductors :: Electronic Parts :: Banzai Music GmbH
> 
> 
> 
> I put 999 in the Banzai cart & it accepted it so they may have plenty of stock but some major pedal builder could buy them up so GRAB one !


I'm not sure Banzai actually does have them in stock.

Has anyone actually been able to put a purchase through?


----------



## Robert

I have a limited supply of the random LFO microcontrollers as well....   

Once this batch is gone it could be a little while before more are available.


----------



## music6000

Many__Of__Horror said:


> They also have the A1M dual pots - https://www.banzaimusic.com/Alpha-16-PC-ANG-STE-1M-log.html


Smallbear is not expecting the Alpha A1M Dual PCB to be back in stock til late June or July at best!


----------



## zgrav

Robert said:


> I have a limited supply of the random LFO microcontrollers as well....
> 
> Once this batch is gone it could be a little while before more are available.


Is that part in the list?  Or is that a programmed chip that will be included with the PCB?  Is it similar to the Electric Druid Tapflo chip?


----------



## Robert

It's a pre-programmed IC that will be included with the PCB.    

It was intentionally left off the parts list so folks don't buy blanks.

I have enough for the current batch of boards, so no worries there, I'll just have to hunt down more before restocking.     I expected this to be a problem so I wrote the LFO code for three different microcontrollers (all cross-compatible / same pinout) just to make sourcing the part a little easier when the time comes.


----------



## nikyramone

Thank you guys for posting the BOMS  .I already ordered a few things but it seems like some of them are going to be really difficult. I am really looking forward to this one!


----------



## music6000

As listed above, Alpha A1M Dual PCB pot available at :
https://www.banzaimusic.com/Alpha-16-PC-ANG-STE-1M-log.html


----------



## beachbum

Robert said:


> I have a limited supply of the random LFO microcontrollers as well....
> 
> Once this batch is gone it could be a little while before more are available.


Waiting for the waitlist notification like... 






Do you know if the 2 drill templates will be available around the same time?


----------



## Robert

Should be Friday or Saturday at the latest.     🤠


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> View attachment 11550
> 
> Should be Friday or Saturday at the latest.     🤠


Smith and Wesson... and me.​


----------



## music6000

beachbum said:


> Waiting for the waitlist notification like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if the 2 drill templates will be available around the same time?


*I'm your Huckleberry!!!*


----------



## Leftovernoise

music6000 said:


> Try these :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IC MN3207 Best Analog Chip for Mini-Me Chorus - GuitarPCB
> 
> 
> MN3207 is the original Analog Chip for the GuitarPCB Mini-Me Chorus and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guitarpcb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *USA Only*
> 
> 
> 
> Coolaudio V3207 :: Coolaudio :: Chips, ICs, OpAmps :: Semiconductors :: Electronic Parts :: Banzai Music GmbH
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE : Cool Audio is waiting on raw materials so V3207D is not in production at the moment so Grab what is available if you need one !!!*


Thank you! Was able to order some! Super stoked for this build!


----------



## music6000

music6000 said:


> *Cool Audio is waiting on raw materials so V3207D is not in production at the moment so Grab what is available if you need one !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Coolaudio V3207 :: Coolaudio :: Chips, ICs, OpAmps :: Semiconductors :: Electronic Parts :: Banzai Music GmbH
> 
> 
> 
> I put 999 in the Banzai cart & it accepted it so they may have plenty of stock but some major pedal builder could buy them up so GRAB one !


*Banzai just confirmed they have No Stock of Cool Audio V3207D.*


----------



## rob-f-123

This place also has the V3207D in stock (EU): https://electricdruid.net/product/v3207/

Only 12 left though!


----------



## zgrav

rob-f-123 said:


> This place also has the V3207D in stock (EU): https://electricdruid.net/product/v3207/
> 
> Only 12 left though!


electric druid also has some great PCB boards for pedals --  the FIlterFX and Flangelicious are solid designs.  check them out if you are going to place an order for the v3207 chip.


----------



## nikyramone

I can vouch for the flangelicious. It is an amazing pedal.


----------



## Feral Feline

nikyramone said:


> I can vouch for the flangelicious. It is an amazing pedal.


Which version did you go for? 
(I'd like to get both)🥷


----------



## beachbum




----------



## NickC

got it! now the search for all components begins...


----------



## nikyramone

I got chips and simply change  between them whenever I feel like it.  I thought that I would be using mostly the "normal" one after getting bored of the weird sounds of the experimental. Surprisingly I ended up using the experimental multiflange most of the time.
Two thing (and I don't know if it is because I did something wrong) mine is subtle even with feedback maxed and I always get some digital noise from the LFO and the bbd.  The last problem can be diminished by adjusting and internal trimpot (although something always remains) and  I usually silence it by putting a boost before the flanger.


Feral Feline said:


> Which version did you go for?
> (I'd like to get both)🥷


----------



## zgrav

Feral Feline said:


> Which version did you go for?
> (I'd like to get both)🥷


I built the more traditional version but will likely order the multirange version soon.  I suggest getting the PCB + ICs combination.  If you usually order pots from Tayda for other projects or have an existing inventory you can pass on getting the set of pots for the pedal.   

Both the Multirange Flangelicious and FilterFX use the custom TAPFLO chip that has multiple LFO waveforms (including a random one that seems similar to the function in the Low Tide).   If you order the FilterFX it is a good value to get the PCB plus vactrols and switches combination.


----------



## Sataniko666xoxo

Is the V3207D can be replaced with the MN3207?


----------



## zgrav

Sataniko666xoxo said:


> Is the V3207D can be replaced with the MN3207


online sources suggest they are interchangeable, *but there have been reports of bad MN3207s being sold*.  Probably one of the reasons that the V3207D was put into production.

The Coolaudio V3207 (a replacement for the MN3207) is a low-noise analog delay line capable of delaying an analog signal up to 51.2msec. ......
This device is functionally compatible to the Panasonic MN3207.

muskding: CoolAudio V3207D, 1024 stage low noisde BBD, Analog Delay.* Compatible to MN3207*.


----------



## Sataniko666xoxo

zgrav said:


> online sources suggest they are interchangeable, *but there have been reports of bad MN3207s being sold*.  Probably one of the reasons that the V3207D was put into production.
> 
> The Coolaudio V3207 (a replacement for the MN3207) is a low-noise analog delay line capable of delaying an analog signal up to 51.2msec. ......
> This device is functionally compatible to the Panasonic MN3207.
> 
> muskding: CoolAudio V3207D, 1024 stage low noisde BBD, Analog Delay.* Compatible to MN3207*.


Good to know! I was looking for the Coolaudio one but i ended on ebay with some MN3207. I'll try to find some V3207D that can be shipped to canada...


----------



## music6000

Retroamplis lists 9 only Shanghai Belling BL3207 available :








						BL3207
					

BL3207 BBD chip, new version of the MN3207. DIP8 case, Beilling semiconductor




					www.retroamplis.com


----------



## Sataniko666xoxo

music6000 said:


> I think they only stock the 1M Linear Dual, Not 1M Log Dual.


http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/alpha-dual-gang-16mm-pc-mount/ they have the 1M Log Dual is it working?


----------



## zgrav

What DIP switch is needed for the Low Tide?   Does Tayda stock it?


----------



## NickC

ok is this good for the LM78L05?








						L7805CV-DG LM7805 L7805 7805 Voltage Regulator IC 5V 1.5A
					

SGS THOMSON - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




i have all the parts , i just need one LM258P, where i can find one?


----------



## NickC

zgrav said:


> What DIP switch is needed for the Low Tide?   Does Tayda stock it?





			DIP 02 Switch :: DIP Switches :: Switches :: Electromechanical :: Electronic Parts :: Banzai Music GmbH


----------



## beachbum

zgrav said:


> What DIP switch is needed for the Low Tide?   Does Tayda stock it?


I believe this is the correct one - Tayda

And from Mouser:


My understanding is the dipswitches are as follows:
1. 6 DB Boost
2.. 6 DB Pad and impedance adjustment for line level instruments

This is something I might put on the front panel to switch between guitars and keys on the fly. I'm not sure what the right parts would be for tacking on top-side flip switches. I will have to look into it...


----------



## zgrav

NickC said:


> ok is this good for the LM78L05?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L7805CV-DG LM7805 L7805 7805 Voltage Regulator IC 5V 1.5A
> 
> 
> SGS THOMSON - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taydaelectronics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have all the parts , i just need one LM258P, where i can find one?


I believe that the LM358 is a drop-in replacement for the LM258.

I am not sure about the 5 volt regulator -- I think you need one that is the size of a transistor instead of the larger higher-current version..


----------



## zgrav

beachbum said:


> I believe this is the correct one - Tayda
> 
> And from Mouser:
> 
> 
> My understanding is the dipswitches are as follows:
> 1. 6 DB Boost
> 2.. 6 DB Pad and impedance adjustment for line level instruments
> 
> This is something I might put on the front panel to switch between guitars and keys on the fly. I'm not sure what the right parts would be for tacking on top-side flip switches. I will have to look into it...


Looking at the image of the PCB, there are 4 holes for a BOOST and PAD switch.  I don't see a part like that at Tayda.  Mouser probably has what is needed, but I imagine we can jumper the pins on the PCB to use with a guitar and other pedals (or use wires to connect to whatever kind of switch(es) you want to mount externally.

The board also looks like it may have an optional SMD mount for the J201.


----------



## Robert

This is a more suitable regulator:








						L78L05ACZ L78L05 78L05 +5 VOLTS 100mA Voltage Regulator IC
					

SGS THOMSON - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## benny_profane

Note that if you don't go with the L78*L*05 regulator and instead use the L7805, you need to be sure of the pin outs.


----------



## Robert

I wanted to make an amendment to what I said earlier in the thread.

These type closed frame 1/4" jacks fit nicely.   It's easiest if you install them in the enclosure before mounting the PCB.








						6.35mm 1/4" Stereo Phone Jack
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Leftovernoise

So, starting to gather parts for this pedal. Looking at the parts list, I can find j201 through hole, albeit a little expensive from stewmac. But for the 2SK208-y it says you can also use a j201. I don't know enough to know if that will make a difference in the sound or not. Totally willing to try smd soldering if the 2sk208 will make a big difference in the circuit.


----------



## beachbum

zgrav said:


> Looking at the image of the PCB, there are 4 holes for a BOOST and PAD switch.  I don't see a part like that at Tayda.  Mouser probably has what is needed, but I imagine we can jumper the pins on the PCB to use with a guitar and other pedals (or use wires to connect to whatever kind of switch(es) you want to mount externally.
> 
> The board also looks like it may have an optional SMD mount for the J201.


The picture is generic for all the parts of that model. The one with 2 dip switches will have four pins. I just confirmed it in the datasheet to make sure.


----------



## music6000

Sataniko666xoxo said:


> http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/alpha-dual-gang-16mm-pc-mount/ they have the 1M Log Dual is it working?


Out Of Stock!


----------



## music6000

Leftovernoise said:


> So, starting to gather parts for this pedal. Looking at the parts list, I can find j201 through hole, albeit a little expensive from stewmac. But for the 2SK208-y it says you can also use a j201. I don't know enough to know if that will make a difference in the sound or not. Totally willing to try smd soldering if the 2sk208 will make a big difference in the circuit.


Yoiu can use J201 for the 2SK208.
Pedal PCB sells this as an option: 








						MMBFJ201 JFET (Pre-Soldered) - PedalPCB.com
					

JFET




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## lcipher3

looks like a cool pedal to build - any place (USA) that you can get the V3207 though??


----------



## Leftovernoise

music6000 said:


> Yoiu can use J201 for the 2SK208.
> Pedal PCB sells this as an option:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMBFJ201 JFET (Pre-Soldered) - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> JFET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pedalpcb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11627


Cool! Thanks! Is there any benefits to using the smd j201? Ended up finding more through hole j201 for 1.35 each after I posted the last comment


----------



## Leftovernoise

lcipher3 said:


> looks like a cool pedal to build - any place (USA) that you can get the V3207 though??


Look at the first or second page of this thread, there are a few links to find them. I don't think they are making any more for a while due to supply issues, at least that's what I've gathered. But there are a few sites that still have some.


----------



## music6000

Leftovernoise said:


> Cool! Thanks! Is there any benefits to using the smd j201? Ended up finding more through hole j201 for 1.35 each after I posted the last comment


They dont make J201's anymore, Members find out the Hard way that they are left over Out of Spec or Fakes if from China, Ebay, Fleabay, Ali Baba ........!!!!


----------



## sclemmer

Which MCP602 should we be using?


----------



## Robert

sclemmer said:


> Which MCP602 should we be using?



MCP602-E/P


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> MCP602-E/P


Is there any reason why the MCP602-I/P wouldn't work? The only difference I can see is the temperature difference (i.e., industrial vs. extended) and the input bias current (I/P = 60 pA and E/P = 5 nA).


----------



## Robert

I'm sure it'd work fine.    I was just listing the one I've used.


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> I'm sure it'd work fine.    I was just listing the one I've used.


Gotcha. The E/P is almost out of stock. There are at least a few more of the I/P package available.


----------



## NickC

Leftovernoise said:


> Cool! Thanks! Is there any benefits to using the smd j201? Ended up finding more through hole j201 for 1.35 each after I posted the last comment





			J201 :: Other Transistors :: Transistors :: Semiconductors :: Electronic Parts :: Banzai Music GmbH


----------



## BPFuzz

Robert said:


> I used B1M dual for prototyping.


B1M was an acceptable replacement then? If Banzai is the only location available, i'd rather grab some B1M from Tayda than have to pay shipping from europe to Japan just for a pot or two...


----------



## Robert

BPFuzz said:


> B1M was an acceptable replacement then?



Some folks might be pickier but it was close enough for me that I used it in both prototypes and wouldn't bother trying to find A1M if I were to build another one.


----------



## Robert

I'm not quite sure how that math adds up.     You have to start with a pot larger than the target value to use a taper resistor, since we're shooting for 1M there aren't a lot of options.

Either way, neither side are voltage dividers.


----------



## rectifier

Where can I find a LM248P ? Google search doesn’t find a lot.., especially with the p at the end. There are some lm248n on mouser though but im nit cool with 20 euro shipping. Could I simply use a lm348?


----------



## Sataniko666xoxo

rectifier said:


> Where can I find a LM248P ? Google search doesn’t find a lot.., especially with the p at the end. There are some lm248n on mouser though but im nit cool with 20 euro shipping. Could I simply use a lm348?


it's LM258P


----------



## Leftovernoise

rectifier said:


> Where can I find a LM248P ? Google search doesn’t find a lot.., especially with the p at the end. There are some lm248n on mouser though but im nit cool with 20 euro shipping. Could I simply use a lm348?


Digikey has the lm258p for 50 cents each


----------



## rectifier

Leftovernoise said:


> Digikey has the lm258p for 50 cents each


My bad it’s lm258  indeed


----------



## coward

rob-f-123 said:


> This place also has the V3207D in stock (EU): https://electricdruid.net/product/v3207/
> 
> Only 12 left though!


Coincidentally ordered a Caesar PCB a few weeks back and had trouble finding a V3207D until stumbling upon electric druid!  Played it safe so ordered 3 just in case.  And just tonight I ordered a Low Tide for myself and one to build for a friend for his bday so they’ll all get used in short order! Couldn’t have worked out better!

Oh, hi, I’m new btw. Haha
Only been building pedals since January but I love it and ordering the Low Tide is like my 7th already.  Most are in various stages of mid-build right now, I keep starting new ones before finishing others.  Oh well! 🤪


----------



## Leftovernoise

coward said:


> Coincidentally ordered a Caesar PCB a few weeks back and had trouble finding a V3207D until stumbling upon electric druid!  Played it safe so ordered 3 just in case.  And just tonight I ordered a Low Tide for myself and one to build for a friend for his bday so they’ll all get used in short order! Couldn’t have worked out better!
> 
> Oh, hi, I’m new btw. Haha
> Only been building pedals since January but I love it and ordering the Low Tide is like my 7th already.  Most are in various stages of mid-build right now, I keep starting new ones before finishing others.  Oh well! 🤪


Was wondering what I was gonna do with the other v3207 I ordered. Got an extra just in case. Didn't know the Ceaser used that same chip. So I guess that's going on the list of builds too!


----------



## soandsoandsoandso

From Electric Druid’s V3207D store page: “We have a limited stock of these BBDs and Coolaudio are telling us that the lead time means we won’t be able to get replacements until Dec 2021.”

I put in an order at Banzai, but haven’t heard back or received a generic auto reply confirming my order. There’s a bunch of V3207D Ebay listings...


----------



## Leftovernoise

soandsoandsoandso said:


> From Electric Druid’s V3207D store page: “We have a limited stock of these BBDs and Coolaudio are telling us that the lead time means we won’t be able to get replacements until Dec 2021.”
> 
> I put in an order at Banzai, but haven’t heard back or received a generic auto reply confirming my order. There’s a bunch of V3207D Ebay listings...











						IC MN3207 Best Analog Chip for Mini-Me Chorus - GuitarPCB
					

MN3207 is the original Analog Chip for the GuitarPCB Mini-Me Chorus and others.




					guitarpcb.com
				




I was able to order 2 from here and they arrived yesterday. Comparing to other pics online they look legit.


----------



## coward

Leftovernoise said:


> Was wondering what I was gonna do with the other v3207 I ordered. Got an extra just in case. Didn't know the Ceaser used that same chip. So I guess that's going on the list of builds too!


It does use the V3207D but it also uses the V3102D.  Electric Druid didn’t have any of those when I went to order the 3207 so I snagged 3 of those from eBay instead.  Hopefully you can find those too if you decide to do the Caesar.

Such a bummer that semiconductors are becoming such rare items.  After the Low Tide’s I think I’m actually gonna be good for a while but it just sucks that one can’t be as whimsical anymore to be like “hell yeah, I wanna build that!” and just order all the parts.  Now you have to scour the internet for one little chip and likely pay through the nose for it.  Hopefully things improve soon.  Once the Low Tide’s are done I’m actually gonna start an MFOS Ultimate synth build that will surely be time consuming and challenge my limited abilities but should also be fun and I’ve already acquired all the chips I need for it, thankfully. I’m hoping that by the time I get back to making more guitar pedals I don’t need there will be an improvement in IC availability.


----------



## Leftovernoise

coward said:


> It does use the V3207D but it also uses the V3102D.  Electric Druid didn’t have any of those when I went to order the 3207 so I snagged 3 of those from eBay instead.  Hopefully you can find those too if you decide to do the Caesar.
> 
> Such a bummer that semiconductors are becoming such rare items.  After the Low Tide’s I think I’m actually gonna be good for a while but it just sucks that one can’t be as whimsical anymore to be like “hell yeah, I wanna build that!” and just order all the parts.  Now you have to scour the internet for one little chip and likely pay through the nose for it.  Hopefully things improve soon.  Once the Low Tide’s are done I’m actually gonna start an MFOS Ultimate synth build that will surely be time consuming and challenge my limited abilities but should also be fun and I’ve already acquired all the chips I need for it, thankfully. I’m hoping that by the time I get back to making more guitar pedals I don’t need there will be an improvement in IC availability.


Smallbear has the V3102D in stock it looks like


----------



## coward

Leftovernoise said:


> Smallbear has the V3102D in stock it looks like


Not sure where you live but if it’s in the US then you’re golden.  I live in Canada and it’s actually cheaper to order from overseas than from the US.  Even in Canada it can be expensive.  I order from Love My Switches now and then but always make sure it’s big orders since the shipping is ridiculous.  But for ICs it’s usually Tayda, Digikey, eBay, or a random find like Electric Druid.  Haven’t bought from Small Bear yet but I had 25 knob adapters and a few pots in my cart and it was $21.25US plus $23.54US for shipping (wtf haha). I declined and ordered 40 knob adapters from Thonk in the UK for $16CAN, including shipping. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## fig

Leftovernoise said:


> IC MN3207 Best Analog Chip for Mini-Me Chorus - GuitarPCB
> 
> 
> MN3207 is the original Analog Chip for the GuitarPCB Mini-Me Chorus and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guitarpcb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to order 2 from here and they arrived yesterday. Comparing to other pics online they look legit.


I am confident that Barry's components are legit.


----------



## music6000

Here is a link in Europe, Only 5 available:








						V3207 - moodysounds
					

V3207 from Coolaudio is compatible with MN3207.



					moodysounds.com


----------



## Leftovernoise

coward said:


> Not sure where you live but if it’s in the US then you’re golden.  I live in Canada and it’s actually cheaper to order from overseas than from the US.  Even in Canada it can be expensive.  I order from Love My Switches now and then but always make sure it’s big orders since the shipping is ridiculous.  But for ICs it’s usually Tayda, Digikey, eBay, or a random find like Electric Druid.  Haven’t bought from Small Bear yet but I had 25 knob adapters and a few pots in my cart and it was $21.25US plus $23.54US for shipping (wtf haha). I declined and ordered 40 knob adapters from Thonk in the UK for $16CAN, including shipping. 🤷🏼‍♂️


Yup I'm in the US. Actually I'm in the same city as lovemyswitches! Love ordering from them because it's usually at my door within 2 days from hitting the submit order button.


----------



## caiofilipini

I got 4x V3207D from Barry as well. Not sure I'll use them all, so if I have any spares after I finish my builds, I'll post here and would be happy to sell them at cost to anyone who needs one.


----------



## doublej

Are the drill templates available?  looking to get my enclosure design started.  very excited about this one!


----------



## beachbum

doublej said:


> Are the drill templates available?  looking to get my enclosure design started.  very excited about this one!


Only this so far, but it should be enough to get the info you need. 






						Low Tide Modulator - Tayda Drill Coordinates
					

Low Tide Modulator Drill Coordinates for Tayda Custom Drill Service Enclosure size: 1590BB  Note: The diameters listed are for a raw aluminum enclosure.   Add 0.2mm to all diameters for powdercoated enclosure.  SIDE A ------------ X = -8.3 Y = -21.3 D = 6.4  (5mm LED lens, adjust accordingly)  X...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## doublej

beachbum said:


> Only this so far, but it should be enough to get the info you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low Tide Modulator - Tayda Drill Coordinates
> 
> 
> Low Tide Modulator Drill Coordinates for Tayda Custom Drill Service Enclosure size: 1590BB  Note: The diameters listed are for a raw aluminum enclosure.   Add 0.2mm to all diameters for powdercoated enclosure.  SIDE A ------------ X = -8.3 Y = -21.3 D = 6.4  (5mm LED lens, adjust accordingly)  X...
> 
> 
> 
> forum.pedalpcb.com


ah thanks, totally missed that


----------



## Robert

Drill template is here.


----------



## junderwood

Looking forward to building one of these. I think I may have grabbed the last V3207D from guitarpcb. The search for the other tricky components begins! There's one cool demo of the original with a Benson Preamp. It'd be fun to get a little bit larger case and just smack a Son of Ben in there as a dual pedal 🙃


----------



## fig

Would some kind soul list the correct slide switch (any popular vendor)? Thanks!

I see a Diptronics NDS-R02BRV. ?


----------



## Robert

Just a standard 2-position dip switch.









						Dip Switch 2 Positions Gold Plated Contacts Top Actuated
					

PIC - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## ryland

Can’t wait for the build doc on this.  I have it populated and I took a swing at the switch wiring, but I’m not getting sound, so I’m guessing I did it wrong…


----------



## Leftovernoise

ryland said:


> Can’t wait for the build doc on this.  I have it populated and I took a swing at the switch wiring, but I’m not getting sound, so I’m guessing I did it wrong…


I think pedalpcb posted a pic of the insides all wired up in the build report thread. Just got my board yesterday but still waiting on a whole bunch of parts


----------



## Robert

ryland said:


> Can’t wait for the build doc on this.  I have it populated and I took a swing at the switch wiring, but I’m not getting sound, so I’m guessing I did it wrong…



I'll have it posted soon.

The switch wiring is straight forward, see the pic here:   https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/low-tide.6617/


----------



## ryland

Got it, I see what I did wrong. Thanks!


----------



## Robert

Preliminary build doc is up: http://www.pedalpcb.com/docs/LowTide-PedalPCB.pdf


----------



## ryland

Robert said:


> Preliminary build doc is up: http://www.pedalpcb.com/docs/LowTide-PedalPCB.pdf


I got it running and dialed in.  What a fun effect!  Thanks a ton for making this happen.


----------



## Leftovernoise

ryland said:


> I got it running and dialed in.  What a fun effect!  Thanks a ton for making this happen.


What did you end up doing for the j201 and 2SK208-Y? Did you go with the smd stuff?


----------



## ryland

Leftovernoise said:


> What did you end up doing for the j201 and 2SK208-Y? Did you go with the smd stuff?


I have a big bag of through hole J201s that I bought back when they went on the last time buy list, so I used them.  I’m sure the SMDs would work just as well.


----------



## Hirti

How do we have to set the trim pots?


----------



## Robert

I set the BBD/BIAS trim pot similar to the pot on a CE-2 or Caesar.     Adjust for the least amount of distortion with chorusing.

The GATE trim pot is user preference, it controls the frequency of the low pass filter portion of the gate.


----------



## Leftovernoise

Robert said:


> I set the BBD/BIAS trim pot similar to the pot on a CE-2 or Caesar.     Adjust for the least amount of distortion with chorusing.
> 
> The GATE trim pot is user preference, it controls the frequency of the low pass filter portion of the gate.


Haven't biased a bbd chip before. Is it audibly pretty obvious when you have it set correctly?


----------



## ryland

Leftovernoise said:


> Haven't biased a bbd chip before. Is it audibly pretty obvious when you have it set correctly?


It is pretty obvious.  Set the depth to 100% and turn up the output/amp loud enough to clearly hear the signal.  There is a range on the trimmer where you will hear the chorus effect.  At either end of the range, there is quite a bit of fizz.  Just set the trimmer for the least noise.

I did have to fiddle with the external gate pot on mine to get a setting where I could hear the chorusing clearly…you may have to play around a little to get it completely tuned in.


----------



## music6000

ryland said:


> It is pretty obvious.  Set the depth to 100% and turn up the output/amp loud enough to clearly hear the signal.  There is a range on the trimmer where you will hear the chorus effect.  At either end of the range, there is quite a bit of fizz.  Just set the trimmer for the least noise.
> 
> I did have to fiddle with the external gate pot on mine to get a setting where I could hear the chorusing clearly…you may have to play around a little to get it completely tuned in.


You will go down in History if yoiu are the first to show this Build!!!


----------



## jcrhee

caiofilipini said:


> I got 4x V3207D from Barry as well. Not sure I'll use them all, so if I have any spares after I finish my builds, I'll post here and would be happy to sell them at cost to anyone who needs one.


I'll buy one off you if you can spare a square. Seems all supplies have dried up.


----------



## caiofilipini

jcrhee said:


> I'll buy one off you if you can spare a square. Seems all supplies have dried up.


I'll let you know when I finish my builds.


----------



## junderwood

This one is certainly a challenge to find all the parts for! I think I've just about chased down everything, but the BAT48's are only available from Mouser in the US. Any good subs for those that would work well but might be in-stock from Tayda? My apologies, I'm no electronics engineer!


----------



## music6000

junderwood said:


> This one is certainly a challenge to find all the parts for! I think I've just about chased down everything, but the BAT48's are only available from Mouser in the US. Any good subs for those that would work well but might be in-stock from Tayda? My apologies, I'm no electronics engineer!


Where are you Grounded?


----------



## junderwood

music6000 said:


> Where are you Grounded?


My ground connection is plugged into a wall in Seattle, Washington in the US


----------



## Leftovernoise

junderwood said:


> My ground connection is plugged into a wall in Seattle, Washington in the US


Isn't mouser based out of Texas? If so wouldn't that be quicker than tayda?


----------



## music6000

Buy Signal Schottky:BAT48 - STMicroelectronics eStore
					

Order Signal Schottky:BAT48 direct from STMicroelectronics official eStore. Prices and availability in real-time, fast shipping. Find the right Signal Schottky:BAT48 for your next design.




					estore.st.com
				



Scroll Down to Diode type!
Around $6.00 to ship


----------



## Robert

junderwood said:


> I think I've just about chased down everything, but the BAT48's are only available from Mouser in the US. Any good subs for those that would work well but might be in-stock from Tayda?



BAT41 works perfectly fine









						BAT41 Schottky Barrier Diode
					

ST - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## junderwood

Thanks for your help, everybody! I ended up ordering a larger case and plan on messing around with a Son of Ben (once they're back in stock) in there as well just for funsies. I think they'll pair really well.


----------



## caiofilipini

The code is slightly different from the build docs, so I figured I'd ask: is this suitable replacement for the LM78L05?



			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/UA78L05ACLP


----------



## Leftovernoise

caiofilipini said:


> The code is slightly different from the build docs, so I figured I'd ask: is this suitable replacement for the LM78L05?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/UA78L05ACLP


Don't have an answer to your question but guitarpcb has the LM78L05 in stock


----------



## beachbum

I got 


caiofilipini said:


> The code is slightly different from the build docs, so I figured I'd ask: is this suitable replacement for the LM78L05?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/UA78L05ACLP


I got this one


			https://www.mouser.ca/ProductDetail/?qs=QbsRYf82W3Hn%2FMSd9AWTTQ%3D%3D
		


The one pedalpcb used from tayda is this one:


			https://www.mouser.ca/ProductDetail/STMicroelectronics/L78L05ACZ?qs=C%2FEejvvdwQ7shwSHkbqaWA%3D%3D
		


Here's a comparison of all 3:


----------



## BGabriel80

Welp that happened fast.  V3207Ds are gone everywhere, even Ebay.  Anyone have one they would sell for a profit?  Banzai was showing in stock but just emailed me that that is incorrect and they are also waiting until Fall.  Would also trade some Ge NPN tranisitors (have some Teslas and TI ones with good fuzz hfe) or other rare parts if you don't want to take my money.


----------



## caiofilipini

beachbum said:


> Here's a comparison of all 3:



Thanks for that! Looks like I'll be fine with the one I got.


----------



## varlogtim

BGabriel80 said:


> Welp that happened fast.  V3207Ds are gone everywhere, even Ebay.  Anyone have one they would sell for a profit?  Banzai was showing in stock but just emailed me that that is incorrect and they are also waiting until Fall.  Would also trade some Ge NPN tranisitors (have some Teslas and TI ones with good fuzz hfe) or other rare parts if you don't want to take my money.


Yes, I have eight V3207Ds from coolaudio... (at least) do you need the V3102D as well? I have a few of those also.

I could make a reverb.com listing and send you the link (that way it's less suspect as you can see my store reputation)


----------



## BGabriel80

varlogtim said:


> Yes, I have eight V3207Ds from coolaudio... (at least) do you need the V3102D as well? I have a few of those also.
> 
> I could make a reverb.com listing and send you the link (that way it's less suspect as you can see my store reputation)


Just the V3207.  I would much appreciate it!


----------



## varlogtim

BGabriel80 said:


> Just the V3207.  I would much appreciate it!


Not sure if there is a way to PM, but, I will be here soldering for a few hours with the forum open to see if you (@BGabriel80) get online. Let me know what you think is a fair price, how many you want, and I will make a post when I know you're online. I think I am only willing to sell a couple of these.

Regarding postage; I have a little 1x1" box that I think I can shove this into an envelope or something but I am not sure what to charge for shipping? (Unless you happen to be in San Jose, CA).


----------



## beachbum

Welp that happened fast.  V3207Ds are gone everywhere, even Ebay.  Anyone have one they would sell for a profit?  Banzai was showing in stock but just emailed me that that is incorrect and they are also waiting until Fall.  Would also trade some Ge NPN tranisitors (have some Teslas and TI ones with good fuzz hfe) or other rare parts if you don't want to take my money.

I think you can use these which may even be closer to original but I don't know enough to say if extra finagling is needed to calibrate them:









						BL3207 low voltage operation,and low noise BBD variable delay line in audio DIP8  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BL3207 low voltage operation,and low noise BBD variable delay line in audio DIP8 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				




I wonder what happened to cool audio they were $2.75 combos with 3102s back in January from stompboxparts...


----------



## fig

beachbum said:


> Welp that happened fast.  V3207Ds are gone everywhere, even Ebay.  Anyone have one they would sell for a profit?


I won't sell you one....but I'll give you one. PM me

Shit, hang on...my inventory says I have 6..yup..1 is yours if you need it.


----------



## WheatAndBarley

I just grabbed a lot of five MN3027 and five MN3102 off ebay from china but now I'm concerned after reading this thread. Previously a got a two pairs of panasonic ones also off a chinese ebay seller last year for some caesar builds. Those worked out fine but I guess we'll see.


----------



## fig

haha sweet! The first 2 15K CC resistors I picked up measured 16K!


----------



## Feral Feline

What's with all the MN3102 being mentioned?
I didn't see that on the Low Tide BOM.


----------



## fig

Feral Feline said:


> What's with all the MN3102 being mentioned?
> I didn't see that on the Low Tide BOM.


BOM?  I didn't even check figuring it wasn't out yet! Oh well, maybe I'll take a peek.


----------



## Robert

Feral Feline said:


> What's with all the MN3102 being mentioned?
> I didn't see that on the Low Tide BOM.



You don't need the MN3102 for the Low Tide, but you _usually _do use it along with the MN3207D.   

In a lot of cases they're sold together as a set.


----------



## Leftovernoise

Heads up, small bear as the dual gang a1m pots back in stock


----------



## fig

Well crapola. My dip switch didn't make it.

.


----------



## beachbum

fig said:


> I won't sell you one....but I'll give you one. PM me
> 
> Shit, hang on...my inventory says I have 6..yup..1 is yours if you need it.


Thanks, it was a quote from above, I have 4 pairs with 3102s from stompboxparts and the bl3207 set on the way I linked. I should be set! I was thinking of putting the switches for these on the outside to kick on the boost and switch between guitars and other effects easily.


----------



## Leftovernoise

beachbum said:


> Thanks, it was a quote from above, I have 4 pairs with 3102s from stompboxparts and the bl3207 set on the way I linked. I should be set! I was thinking of putting the switches for these on the outside to kick on the boost and switch between guitars and other effects easily.


I was actually thinking about doing that also because I'll be using it with synth and guitar. Not sure what switches I'd need exactly tho. Off on?


----------



## fig

beachbum said:


> Thanks, it was a quote from above, I have 4 pairs with 3102s from stompboxparts and the bl3207 set on the way I linked. I should be set! I was thinking of putting the switches for these on the outside to kick on the boost and switch between guitars and other effects easily.


Okay great! (I have 25 more on the. way)

Hmm, yeah...I can visualize them above the 3PDT...nice!


----------



## fig

Leftovernoise said:


> I was actually thinking about doing that also because I'll be using it with synth and guitar. Not sure what switches I'd need exactly tho. Off on?


2- SPST ON-ON?


----------



## Leftovernoise

fig said:


> 2- SPST ON-ON?


Is that the right one? I'm not super experienced yet and don't know what all the different switches do haha, I just get the ones on the bom and put them in.

Aren't the dip switches open in one position and connected in the other?


----------



## benny_profane

Leftovernoise said:


> Is that the right one? I'm not super experienced yet and don't know what all the different switches do haha, I just get the ones on the bom and put them in.
> 
> Aren't the dip switches open in one position and connected in the other?


Use two ON-ON SPST toggle switches and wire them as ON-OFF. You'll only need the middle and one outer lug from each switch. So, the other "ON" position is essentially "OFF" (i.e., an open circuit).


----------



## Leftovernoise

benny_profane said:


> Use two ON-ON SPST toggle switches and wire them as ON-OFF. You'll only need the middle and one outer lug from each switch. So, the other "ON" position is essentially "OFF" (i.e., an open circuit).


Just what I needed to know! Thank you!


----------



## beachbum

benny_profane said:


> Use two ON-ON SPST toggle switches and wire them as ON-OFF. You'll only need the middle and one outer lug from each switch. So, the other "ON" position is essentially "OFF" (i.e., an open circuit).


Cool thanks, I'm the same as others not quite sure, I was just going to use the tayda ones that come with 2 lugs 









						Toggle Switch SPST On-Off 15A 250V
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




or if I wanted to get really fancy:








						Toggle Switch Aircraft SPST On-Off 12V 20A Red LED
					

Tayda Electronics  - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## benny_profane

beachbum said:


> Cool thanks, I'm the same as others not quite sure, I was just going to use the tayda ones that come with 2 lugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toggle Switch SPST On-Off 15A 250V
> 
> 
> Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taydaelectronics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or if I wanted to get really fancy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toggle Switch Aircraft SPST On-Off 12V 20A Red LED
> 
> 
> Tayda Electronics  - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taydaelectronics.com


Keep in mind that those are huge. They are much bigger than the 'miniature' toggles usually used in builds.


----------



## Robert

Unless you think you'll need Boost _and _Cut simultaneously you can do it with a single SPDT On/Off/On toggle switch (Cut / Normal / Boost).


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> Unless you think you'll need Boost _and _Cut simultaneously you can do it with a single SPDT On/Off/On toggle switch (Cut / Normal / Boost).


Ah good point. I wasn’t sure about the circuit there so I erred on the side of safety.


----------



## beachbum

Robert said:


> Unless you think you'll need Boost _and _Cut simultaneously you can do it with a single SPDT On/Off/On toggle switch (Cut / Normal / Boost).


From the manual:
_If the user finds there is too much distortion at the input stage, moving the BOOST jumper to its off position will reduce overall gain by 6 dB. If the signal source is linelevel, the PAD can be set to its on position, giving another 6 dB of gain reduction while also reducing the input impedance by a factor of 10. _

I understood it to mean that the boost will push the jfet, so more of a saturation/clean switch or off for hotter pickups that don't need the kick, while the Pad is for changing to active /line level instruments. So if you're putting your synth through it, you would want both on to play nicely and still get a bit of grit. Does that sort of follow the schematic design ideas for the switches?


----------



## Robert

I don't have the schematic here in front of me, but Boost adds a capacitor from source to ground on the input stage JFET.   Pad adds a resistor from gate to ground on the same JFET.

If you want all four options (Boost, Cut, Boost + Cut, Normal) you'll either need two toggles or a 4-position rotary.

I could see using the boost for single coils or low output pickups (or rather turning it off for high output pickups, since I leave it on), but I don't think I'd use it for any form of grit or dirt.


----------



## fig

I think I'll wait for the dip switch. Turns out, the A1M aint here either (A100K dual gang I have). Meanwhile, enjoy the board porn above


----------



## Leftovernoise

fig said:


> I think I'll wait for the dip switch. Turns out, the A1M aint here either (A100K dual gang I have). Meanwhile, enjoy the board porn above


I ordered the a1m dual from banzai the day the parts list was posted, but I'm in the us and the package has been in limbo for quite some time. Ended up ordering one from smallbear just because I'll have all my other parts next week and I'm gettin antsy to get started haha


----------



## fig

I could have sworn I had one. I'll bet that no good Wurmstrom is behind this.

Now...what was I saying? Oh yes..Doomsday device.


----------



## fig

Yay! The dip switch arrived.......boo! The A!M dual gang did not
But while I had the iron hot, I swapped that 100pf ceramic for a silver mica.


----------



## micram495

Is there a non-smd equivalent for the 2SK208-Y?
​


----------



## Leftovernoise

micram495 said:


> Is there a non-smd equivalent for the 2SK208-Y?
> ​


On the original parts list it says you can use a j201. All the 2sk208-y appeared to be sold out so the j201is what I'm going with. I don't know if it will change how it sounds or not but that's my only option right now


----------



## micram495

Leftovernoise said:


> On the original parts list it says you can use a j201. All the 2sk208-y appeared to be sold out so the 208 is what I'm going with. I don't know if it will change how it sounds or not but that's my only option right now


Thanks


----------



## r.callison

fig said:


> Well crapola. My dip switch didn't make it.
> 
> .View attachment 12043


F


----------



## zgrav

I used smd J201s in my build.  Relatively painless install.


----------



## Feral Feline

I've been trying to think of an instance where you'd want to boost *&* cut, but I can't.

I can only think of wanting to boost OR cut. 

It'd be fun to shoehorn a stomper in for the boost — not sure how practical that would be in use, but it'd be a fun masochistic endeavour in figuring a way to make a cramped build even more claustrophobic.
For the stomper, maybe go from cut to full boost, skip the middle setting.


Can anyone give an instance where you'd want boost *&* cut?


----------



## fig

Feral Feline said:


> Can anyone give an instance where you'd want boost *&* cut?


I used to get those a lot, but the barber stopped using it as I got older.


----------



## Feral Feline

I, too, used to get a boost and cut, but now I'm a big boy and don't need the boost and I can cut my own food up.
They trust me with a knife...

Fools!


----------



## disco

Feral Feline said:


> I've been trying to think of an instance where you'd want to boost *&* cut, but I can't.
> 
> I can only think of wanting to boost OR cut.
> 
> It'd be fun to shoehorn a stomper in for the boost — not sure how practical that would be in use, but it'd be a fun masochistic endeavour in figuring a way to make a cramped build even more claustrophobic.
> For the stomper, maybe go from cut to full boost, skip the middle setting.
> 
> 
> Can anyone give an instance where you'd want boost *&* cut?


It's not a cut but rather a pad, which also changes the input impedance for line level devices.


----------



## Leftovernoise

Feral Feline said:


> I've been trying to think of an instance where you'd want to boost *&* cut, but I can't.
> 
> I can only think of wanting to boost OR cut.
> 
> It'd be fun to shoehorn a stomper in for the boost — not sure how practical that would be in use, but it'd be a fun masochistic endeavour in figuring a way to make a cramped build even more claustrophobic.
> For the stomper, maybe go from cut to full boost, skip the middle setting.
> 
> 
> Can anyone give an instance where you'd want boost *&* cut?


One is a boost to drive the jfet harder I think, and the other is to change level and input impedance for use with a line level device like a synth. It's not just 4 levels of boost/cut.

Boost jfet harder off/on
Pad for line level off/on 

At least that's what it looks like in the original pedals manual


----------



## Feral Feline

Thanks Disco & Leftovernoise. 

Now that makes a lot more sense. So... indeed there seems like there might possibly be an instance where you may have to pad the input, but boost the JFET.

I was just thinking whether to go single SPDT on-off-on, or dual on-on SPST — looks like two external switches for me (even though I'll probably set and forget them).


----------



## caiofilipini

thewintersoldier said:


> I was about to order an a1m dual gang pot from smallbear when I saw they were back in stock, but someone bought them up. If anyone wants to trade for one if you have more than one let me know. I have extras of most of the things one would need to build this...3207, that weird opamp from mouser (e/p something) j201 smds, the two switch on/off. P/m me if you got one



I got a handful and probably won't use them all, happy to send a couple your way once they get here!


----------



## Feral Feline

I checked my pot stash, I've got nothing. 
I checked my pots stash, nothing in A1M-A1M, not even B1M-B1M.

😿 Sad kitty is FF.


----------



## Leftovernoise

I might have an extra dual gang A1M once they get here.


----------



## NickC

the pcb arrived today, truly high quality, I only need the components ordered on banzai 20 days ago! they have gotten slower and slower


----------



## Leftovernoise

NickC said:


> the pcb arrived today, truly high quality, I only need the components ordered on banzai 20 days ago! they have gotten slower and slower


I ordered a single a1m dual pot from them as soon as the parts list was posted and still haven't seen it. Supposedly it's on the west coast now but still hasn't made it to me. I think dhl is shipping it so that's probably why it's taking forever. Banzai actually fulfilled the order pretty quick.


----------



## NickC

Leftovernoise said:


> I ordered a single a1m dual pot from them as soon as the parts list was posted and still haven't seen it. Supposedly it's on the west coast now but still hasn't made it to me. I think dhl is shipping it so that's probably why it's taking forever. Banzai actually fulfilled the order pretty quick.


my order is still in processing status and they do not respond to emails, strange because over the years, despite the slowness, they have always responded.


----------



## nikyramone

Nice progress! From my end still waiting for the arrival of the PCB to Europe. I swear UPSS is getting slower by the day.


----------



## Feral Feline

Can get PCB-mount Dual-Gang A1M pots at Mable Audio in lots of 10.


			10pcs R16 A1M X2 rotary pot


----------



## junderwood

Oh snap, I didn't even notice that the A1M was dual gang! @PedalPCB would you consider updating the 'type' description in the build docs to describe that? It might help others who are dummies like me 😂


----------



## Robert

Done, it should have already specified dual.   🤦‍♂️


----------



## fig

junderwood said:


> It might help others who are dummies like me 😂


Guess I'm your other brother Daryl


----------



## junderwood

These dual A1M's look a little hard to track down - would these work (if hand wired from lugs to board)? https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/313-2420F-1M


----------



## Leftovernoise

junderwood said:


> These dual A1M's look a little hard to track down - would these work (if hand wired from lugs to board)? https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/313-2420F-1M


Smallbear has B1M dual gang pots. Pedalpcb said they used b1m for the prototype and it worked.


----------



## zgrav

I also used a B1M and it works fine.


----------



## junderwood

zgrav said:


> I also used a B1M and it works fine.


Nice - how does it change the usage? Does that control end up being mostly useful over a short range of the sweep?


----------



## zgrav

you get the same range of usage with b1m, and without comparing it to a log taper I am not sure how the range of settings would differ.  since I have only used the b1m, the variations in the rate as you turn the pot seem pretty even.  theoretically the log taper would give you better control over one end of the range and less control over the other end of the range.


----------



## Robert

Even with log taper the random variations get smoothed out pretty quickly, the last 1/2 of rotation is much more subtle than the first 1/2.

I don't notice a world of difference between the two tapers in this application, where if it were a Rate or Gain control it would be immediately obvious.


----------



## zgrav

I was thinking the dual pot was the rate but I was mistaken.  the skew pot does seem more subtle for the last half of the rotation so the log taper but there are still noticeable differences depending on how the other dials are set.  there is a lot of interaction between the controls on this pedal.  sometimes it almost seems like whatever it is doing is too subtle to notice until you bypass it and then hear the difference.  it mostly vanishes into the depths if you put a deflector pedal after it, but switching the order for those two pedals is interesting.


----------



## fig

it's go-time!


----------



## Leftovernoise

fig said:


> it's go-time!


Lucky duck! My a1m dual is lost in the DHL void, almost a month now. Ordered another from small bear when the briefly had them in stock again but won't be here till Wednesday-ish


----------



## music6000

junderwood said:


> These dual A1M's look a little hard to track down - would these work (if hand wired from lugs to board)? https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/313-2420F-1M


No, they are 24mm Diameter, you want 16mm.


----------



## fig

Leftovernoise said:


> Lucky duck! My a1m dual is lost in the DHL void, almost a month now. Ordered another from small bear when the briefly had them in stock again but won't be here till Wednesday-ish


That's when I got this one. There were 11 in stock and heard later that day they were gone. It got here early because I had another order already processing so they threw it in the box and refunded my shipping!


----------



## caiofilipini

I got mine from Smallbear today as well. Will send one to @thewintersoldier. I might be able to spare a couple more.


----------



## jcrhee

caiofilipini said:


> I got mine from Smallbear today as well. Will send one to @thewintersoldier. I might be able to spare a couple more.


Me me. ✋


----------



## caiofilipini

jcrhee said:


> Me me. ✋


DM me your address and I'll send you.


----------



## junderwood

music6000 said:


> No, they are 24mm Diameter, you want 16mm.


Doh'! I actually did order a few. Maybe I can make it fit somehow? Lololol.


----------



## Gordo

I ended up getting a Mouser with solder pins and bent the inner ones over at a weird angle and then used resistor cut-offs to populate the outer ones.  Kinda kludgey but worked.


----------



## Leftovernoise

Just got my a1m dual from small bear. So if my 2 from banzai ever escape from DHL hell I will ship them to anyone in need. Also think there will be a b1m dual if someone is desperate


----------



## Leftovernoise

Does anyone have the schematic? I might have possibly messed up a pad and before I go any further trying to desolder, a schematic might be helpful to trace where I'd need to jump to.


----------



## music6000

Leftovernoise said:


> Does anyone have the schematic? I might have possibly messed up a pad and before I go any further trying to desolder, a schematic might be helpful to trace where I'd need to jump to.


Which Pad/Component ?


----------



## Leftovernoise

music6000 said:


> Which Pad/Component ?


It was one of the 13 100nf caps. I think I fixed it, but won't know till I get everything else up and running. Called it quits for the night and just have to wire up the pots and jacks and such tomorrow!


----------



## music6000

Which Cap so I can see where the trace goes ie left or right or top or bottom ?


----------



## Leftovernoise

music6000 said:


> Which Cap so I can see where the trace goes ie left or right or top or bottom ?


Don't have it in front of me but looking at the build doc I'm pretty sure it was c16 and kind of also c33. Got my 1n, and 100n bags mixed up haha
My trusty $18 desoldering iron usually does the trick, but not this time apparently


----------



## Leftovernoise

music6000 said:


> Which Cap so I can see where the trace goes ie left or right or top or bottom ?


Update: we are good to go! Got it up and running today and it's fuckin brilliant!


----------



## Feral Feline

Arrived: 2SK208-Y (SMD), LM258P, MCP602.

Still working on sourcing A1M dual-gang. Thought I had a line on one, but nope — not a problem because the PCB isn't here yet.


----------



## nikyramone

I got my PCB!! Yaaaay! Is anyone else having problems with Banzai not responding to their emails? (still waiting for that damn dual pot).


----------



## NickC

nikyramone said:


> I got my PCB!! Yaaaay! Is anyone else having problems with Banzai not responding to their emails? (still waiting for that damn dual pot).


i solved with support chat , but they shipped the order without the pot, which is in back order...so I buy the linear one from musikding


----------



## junderwood

I went ahead and just ordered a linear 1M from Smallbear. If there's really not much difference, that's ok by me!


----------



## junderwood

How finicky is this pedal with power, btw? I'm cramming a Son of Ben into the same enclosure to make a nice hairy preamp for this thing, but may rethink that strategy if combining them would cause noise issues.


----------



## zgrav

I think this pedal is fine without a preamp, or at least not one built into the same enclosure.  Very little to "gain" from trying to overdrive its signal processing.  It seems like a better fit near the end of the effects chain where your signal level will be coming from another effect anyway.


----------



## junderwood

zgrav said:


> I think this pedal is fine without a preamp, or at least not one built into the same enclosure.  Very little to "gain" from trying to overdrive its signal processing.  It seems like a better fit near the end of the effects chain where your signal level will be coming from another effect anyway.


Yeah, not looking to overdrive it per se - more like putting hair on the signal on the way in but maintaining level. Here's what inspired the thought:


----------



## zgrav

good video.  assuming you have dirt or distortion in your effect chain, it is easy enough to dial it in without putting in inside the enclosure.  reverb in front of it is also pretty interesting, including some murky things like the deflector.  anything with echo or more than a little reverb _after_ the pedal seems to mask the low tide's "wobble"


----------



## fig

I may try it through a mixer / blend with an echo.


----------



## Leftovernoise

zgrav said:


> good video.  assuming you have dirt or distortion in your effect chain, it is easy enough to dial it in without putting in inside the enclosure.  reverb in front of it is also pretty interesting, including some murky things like the deflector.  anything with echo or more than a little reverb _after_ the pedal seems to mask the low tide's "wobble"


Yeah I have it at the very end of my chain and it works great there.

Comp - allll of my dirt - strymon iridium - reverb and delay - low tide - mixer.

I tried it earlier in the chain and found it just got lost in there. Plus the sound of it modulating after my dispatch master is just beautiful


----------



## Devoureddeth

Not very familiar with BD analog delay circuits the place I bought a V3207D "accidentally" sent me a V3208. I was refunded, but I am unsure if this will work in this circuit. Any ideas?


----------



## Leftovernoise

Devoureddeth said:


> Not very familiar with BD analog delay circuits the place I bought a V3207D "accidentally" sent me a V3208. I was refunded, but I am unsure if this will work in this circuit. Any ideas?


According to google 

The V3208 model is exactly the same as the V3207 but with twice as much delay time. 

So I would guess that won't work correctly in this circuit


----------



## zgrav

Leftovernoise said:


> According to google
> 
> The V3208 model is exactly the same as the V3207 but with twice as much delay time.
> 
> So I would guess that won't work correctly in this circuit


if the pinout is the same and you are using a socket, no harm in plugging the chip in to see how it sounds.  but I would go ahead and track down a v3207 chip to at least compare the two and choose the one you like the best.


----------



## Devoureddeth

zgrav said:


> if the pinout is the same and you are using a socket, no harm in plugging the chip in to see how it sounds.  but I would go ahead and track down a v3207 chip to at least compare the two and choose the one you like the best.


It has the same pinout and similar specs beyond longer delay so we will see. V3207 are getting hard to find.


----------



## NickC

today the order from banzai arrived, completely wrong 😩, missing components😞, others that I did not order😤, if you are interested they sent me 2 of these http://www.banzaimusic.com/ce-mfg.-70x40x40uf.html .

at this rate I will start building the pedal in 2022...


----------



## Leftovernoise

NickC said:


> today the order from banzai arrived, completely wrong 😩, missing components😞, others that I did not order😤, if you are interested they sent me 2 of these http://www.banzaimusic.com/ce-mfg.-70x40x40uf.html .
> 
> at this rate I will start building the pedal in 2022...


What parts were they supposed to be? If it's the dual gang pot I might be able to help


----------



## Leftovernoise

If anyone still needs the Dual gang A1m let me know. I now have 2 extra and also a dual gang b1m.


----------



## Slgnd

Leftovernoise said:


> If anyone still needs the Dual gang A1m let me know. I now have 2 extra and also a dual gang b1m.


I am having a lot of trouble finding this part. If you still have two available.


----------



## Feral Feline

I might have a line on some 9mm A1Ms, they'll do in a pinch until I get the proper board-mount dualie — hopefully they arrive before the board does. 

The biggest problem I have now is too many grandiose ideas for names and graphics, narrowing it down to the right idea is only overshadowed by the actual execution of whichever idea wins.


----------



## soandsoandsoandso

Is the 4K7 resistor (R55) the resistor which is used for the LED? (located to the right of the dip switch) 

I typically prefer 15K resistors as I use clear LEDs and find 4K7 resistors linked to the LED to be too bright. Can I just replace the 4K7 resistor (R55) with a 15K resistor with no issues?


----------



## Feral Feline

Set your DMM on stun and Beep test it?


----------



## Robert

Yep, that's the CLR.     It's in series with the 2K2 directly below it (part of an anti-pop arrangement), so you might want to factor that in as well.

(Maybe try a 12K or 13K instead of the usual 15K)


----------



## caiofilipini

Did anyone use 15K resistors in place of the 16K the BOM calls for?


----------



## SilenceKit

I've built the pedal, and it sounds great, but I am getting a faint high-pitched sound when I turn the pedal on. The sound is affected by the gate trimpot. When I turn the trimpot down a bit, the sound will jump to a lower frequency and then I won't get any signal from my guitar. I assume the problem has to be something to do with the LPG part of the circuit or something after it. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this noise? Also, does anyone know where I can find the schematic for this circuit?


----------



## soandsoandsoandso

Robert said:


> Yep, that's the CLR.     It's in series with the 2K2 directly below it (part of an anti-pop arrangement), so you might want to factor that in as well.
> 
> (Maybe try a 12K or 13K instead of the usual 15K)


Great, thanks for the explanation, it’s appreciated.

I’ll try a 12-13K resistor and see how I go. Waiting on a few parts (like a few other people here, I assume) before I can fully test it.


----------



## NickC

Finally I finished it!
It's fun to play despite being a very strange effect but at the same time very inspiring, I would never have spent 400 dollars for the fairfield one honestly, thank you mr pedalpcb for letting me try this

B1M dual pot  and LM358P works perfectly.


----------



## caiofilipini

caiofilipini said:


> Did anyone use 15K resistors in place of the 16K the BOM calls for?



@PedalPCB Since we don't have the schematic up yet and I can't really see where the 16K resistors are within the circuit, would you say 15K would be a suitable replacement?


----------



## Robert

One is a drain resistor for the output JFET stage, the other is the resistive element in a low pass filter leading into the BBD (16K / 1nF).


----------



## fig

SilenceKit said:


> I've built the pedal, and it sounds great, but I am getting a faint high-pitched sound when I turn the pedal on. The sound is affected by the gate trimpot. When I turn the trimpot down a bit, the sound will jump to a lower frequency and then I won't get any signal from my guitar. I assume the problem has to be something to do with the LPG part of the circuit or something after it. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this noise? Also, does anyone know where I can find the schematic for this circuit?


You may want to open a troubleshooting thread. The schematic has not yet been released.


----------



## NickC

SilenceKit said:


> I've built the pedal, and it sounds great, but I am getting a faint high-pitched sound when I turn the pedal on. The sound is affected by the gate trimpot. When I turn the trimpot down a bit, the sound will jump to a lower frequency and then I won't get any signal from my guitar. I assume the problem has to be something to do with the LPG part of the circuit or something after it. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this noise? Also, does anyone know where I can find the schematic for this circuit?


for what I understand the gate trim is used to set the low tonal excursion of the GATE/LPG control, BIAS trim is used to set the right input of the V3207D BBD delay IC and therefore has the task of eliminating any distortions and noises

I have read the shallow water manual and it explains how to set the LPG/GATE trim, it says nothing about the bias trim, but I have read a discussion on another forum where Fairfield advised to set the biass to 5 o'clock and adjust  little by little around there to get rid of noise as each pedal will be slightly different.


----------



## zgrav

NickC said:


> for what I understand the gate trim is used to set the low tonal excursion of the GATE/LPG control, BIAS trim is used to set the right input of the V3207D BBD delay IC and therefore has the task of eliminating any distortions and noises
> 
> I have read the shallow water manual and it explains how to set the LPG/GATE trim, it says nothing about the bias trim, but I have read a discussion on another forum where Fairfield advised to set the biass to 5 o'clock and adjust  little by little around there to get rid of noise as each pedal will be slightly different.


the easiest way to adjust the bbd trimmer by ear is to turn up the output volume without an input signal playing.  make small trimmer adjustments to minimize the noise.


----------



## Gordo

I found on mine that playing it with mix set to full wet and then listening to the output while tweaking the trimmer got mine dialed in.  Mine had a fairly large sweet spot and it got pretty obvious as I got to the edges that it wasn't right.


----------



## Gordo

I agree though that it's a cool effect and I'm glad I built it, but had I been trying it out in a store I would have passed.  Not that I disagree with the price, I can certainly see that there is some cool R&D involved here and it's not a cheap effect to build, but...


----------



## Feral Feline

I just got back from working on my 5E3 at my friend's amp-atelier, and there were TWO (2) bubble-envelopes in the mailbox, so I got super-duper excited... and then was bummed. I've never been bummed getting PCBs before. These were some highly anticipated PCBs from a couple suppliers to the habit, and some transistors, _but they weren't the Low Tide_. 

While I've been looking forward to the Low Tide's arrival, I didn't fully realise how much so until these other PCBs arrived. 
Heck, one was a *flanger*! How can I not be excited about a flanger?


----------



## Crash102

I just got an order of MN3207/MN3102 from a Chinese seller on ebay. I tested them all in my Caesar. Glad I put sockets in,. Only half of them worked as they should while half seemed to just be putting a dry signal through, but for 8 dollars, I count getting even a few that work to be a win with the V3207D shortage happening at the moment.


----------



## zgrav

Crash102 said:


> I just got an order of MN3207/MN3102 from a Chinese seller on ebay. I tested them all in my Caesar. Glad I put sockets in,. Only half of them worked as they should while half seemed to just be putting a dry signal through, but for 8 dollars, I count getting even a few that work to be a win with the V3207D shortage happening at the moment.


You should count that as a win in the Scarce Part Roulette game, especially since you can cull the bad chips before trying to use them in a project.


----------



## Feral Feline

thewintersoldier said:


> flanger is always super exciting, what model?


Madbean's Current Lover.
Ordered it in a fit after crazily swooning over my friend's Electric Mistress that I've been working on repairing.

With the order was a "Ltd Ed" Stage Fright (Maestro Phaser) and a Kraken (Mutron V).
The Stage Fright requires 3 x 13700 chips! I'll have to use 13600 ICs as I've already set aside my last 13700 for the Low Tide.


PS: Yes, Flanger is super exciting now that I've gotten over the initial let-down and hanging around.


----------



## Feral Feline

Neither Saturdays nor downpours, nor heat nor Typhoon Signal #1 stays Hong Kong's postal couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds...

It's LOW TIDE!

 😻
Puurrrrrrr...


----------



## NickC

I finally found the dual log pot, do you think it is worth replacing the linear one i soldered with this?


----------



## benny_profane

NickC said:


> I finally found the dual log pot, do you think it is worth replacing the linear one i soldered with this?


Are you dissatisfied with the linear pot in the build? It's a dual pot and will be difficult to remove (if PCB mounted). You'd have to be pretty committed to changing it.


----------



## JamieJ

benny_profane said:


> Are you dissatisfied with the linear pot in the build? It's a dual pot and will be difficult to remove (if PCB mounted). You'd have to be pretty committed to changing it.


It’s giving me anxiety thinking about it 😂


----------



## NickC

benny_profane said:


> Are you dissatisfied with the linear pot in the build? It's a dual pot and will be difficult to remove (if PCB mounted). You'd have to be pretty committed to changing it.


ehehe you got the point it is complicated to unsolder, but I have the impression that the linear pot is usable only in a few points, but I don't know if this is a characteristic of the pedal or a "problem" of this pot.


----------



## JamieJ

NickC said:


> ehehe you got the point it is complicated to unsolder, but I have the impression that the linear pot is usable only in a few points, but I don't know if this is a characteristic of the pedal or a "problem" of this pot.


I suppose you could clip all 6 legs and remove them one by one more easily. I always find it so fiddly to remove a pot.


----------



## benny_profane

A 1M pot will sweep the entirety of 1M regardless of taper. The issue is the distribution of resistance along the wiper's sweep. (This is what people mean when they say that a control "bunches up" at one part of the rotation.) In the graph below (line 2), see how the log pot allows for much more nuance in the beginning of the rotation before moving to a much more dramatic sweep when compared to the linear pot (line 1). This is appropriate for audio controls since humans do not perceive increases in volume linearly. This also works for different circuit elements due to their construction.





In the Low Tide circuit, that pot is adjusting the SLEW (damp) parameter. If you find that you need more nuanced control there, then swapping it out might be worth it. If you're happy with how that control responds as is, then I would leave it as is.

The pot essentially controls the signal conditioning of the randomizer output. First, the pot adjusts the series resistance leaving the randomizer to form a LPF with R63 and C36. The signal then passes through a unity gain buffer before an inverting op amp stage. The second half of the pot sets the gain for the op amp stage. This construction (with the capacitor) forms an integrator. This circuit block essentially smooths the step transitions from the randomizer. The output is fed (via the DEPTH control) to the VCO input (i.e., the clock for the BBD).





You'll have the same control over the behavior of this circuit block with the linear pot, albeit differently. You'll have less fine control over the damping effect of the step transitions and will have to be more precise with your knob adjustment(s).

So, if you're happy with the control you have on the parameter now, I would not advise changing it; if you are not, then you might want to consider swapping it out.


----------



## NickC

@benny_profane 
Perfect explanation, now I have clearer ideas, actually I feel the need to have a less evident change for the first part of the pot than it is now, in fact the logarithmic line at the beginning has a minor increment which is just what I search. Thank you.


----------



## manfesto

FYI Smallbear just got stock of A1M Dual-Gang pots:









						Alpha Dual-Gang 16mm PC Mount
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				




Now I just gotta wait on my order of MN3207s and hope they’re not all duds lol


----------



## Feral Feline

NickC said:


> I finally found the dual log pot, do you think it is worth replacing the linear one i soldered with this?


Where did you find it?


----------



## NickC

Feral Feline said:


> Where did you find it?











						Potentiometer 16mm gew. print Stereo 1M log, 2,40
					

Alpha Potentiometer Stereo 1M log 16mm diameter mounting Diameter: 7mm Shaft diameter: 6,3mm Shaft length: 8mm (without thread)




					www.musikding.de
				



but it is already sold out!


----------



## Robert

Smallbear has 984 is stock.


----------



## Feral Feline

$hipping... I'll stick to my 9mm for now.


----------



## chuckyshorts

Hi everyone,
-new here and a little late to the low tide party it seems. I just wondered if this was ok for the dip switch?


			https://no.mouser.com/ProductDetail/490-DS01-254-L-02BE
		

Also I found an alpha 16mm A1M log dual pot with lugs at musikding, is there any reason I cant make that work?
The V3207D is available on ebay now from Cabintech btw.


----------



## nikyramone

Sorry to revive an old post but after waiting for *almost 5 months *for a single potentiometer from Banzai they had written to me  to tell me that they *had* *it*  but that they are out of stock again (they claim that they sent it to me and it got lost, but I am pretty sure that they simply forgot). Funny thing is that at the moment I bought the potentiometer it was supposedly on stock.

This has been a nightmare and it  literally the only thing missing for my build is the  alpha 16mm A1M log dual pot. Anyone knows where can I find it in Europe? Banzai has proven to be a failure (and quite unprofessional to be honest) and musikding doesn't have it on stock for weeks already.


----------



## nicotep

nikyramone said:


> Sorry to revive an old post but after waiting for *almost 5 months *for a single potentiometer from Banzai they had written to me  to tell me that they *had* *it*  but that they are out of stock again (they claim that they sent it to me and it got lost, but I am pretty sure that they simply forgot). Funny thing is that at the moment I bought the potentiometer it was supposedly on stock.
> 
> This has been a nightmare and it  literally the only thing missing for my build is the  alpha 16mm A1M log dual pot. Anyone knows where can I find it in Europe? Banzai has proven to be a failure (and quite unprofessional to be honest) and musikding doesn't have it on stock for weeks already.


The same just happened to me. I just made an order specifically at Banzai BECAUSE they said it was in stock; then I received a mail for a "partially shipped" order. GRRRRRR.
Not the 1st time that things aren't very clear with them.


----------



## NickC

banzai must thank Europe for the new import regulation, Tayda is more professional and faster but with the new taxes it is no longer economically convenient. Use a linear pot for now if you dont want to wait... Heheh


----------



## nikyramone

nicotep said:


> The same just happened to me. I just made an order specifically at Banzai BECAUSE they said it was in stock; then I received a mail for a "partially shipped" order. GRRRRRR.
> Not the 1st time that things aren't very clear with them.


well, be prepared for a world of pain. I have been waiting for mine since early May. I have given  up completely on Banzai by now meaning I don't expect to receive the product I have paid (which should be completely unnaceptable). 

Funny thing is that, despite me telling them multiple times, they keep showing the damn thing as "in stock". They are the worst.


----------



## bowanderror

Basically every MFG & distributor is out of the V3207D, as well as the MN3207 & BL3207.

At this point, unless your willing to wait until Q1 2022, your best bet is to take a chance with eBay. If you're even moderately careful, you can get legit ICs from a ton of vendors. Even Cabintech sells small quantities of MN3207s on there. 

*Here are my tips:*

Search for MN3207 (the most common equivalent) rather than V3207D - BL3207 also works
Look for vendors with no negative feedback for fake/counterfeit parts (last 12 months)
Avoid items that are much cheaper than the others - they're most likely fake
Look for items with pictures of the ICs (see below)
*This is what legit MN3207 ICs look like:*







*Avoid items that:*

Lack the "M" stamp:




Use a different font or are missing the line above or below the 2nd digit in the date code:




Happy hunting!


----------



## Kroars

GuitarPCB seems to still have them in stock and he “guarantees” their legitimacy.









						IC MN3207 Best Analog Chip for Mini-Me Chorus - GuitarPCB
					

MN3207 is the original Analog Chip for the GuitarPCB Mini-Me Chorus and others.




					guitarpcb.com


----------



## spaceperson

Robert said:


> I have a limited supply of the random LFO microcontrollers as well....
> 
> Once this batch is gone it could be a little while before more are available.



Will you be sharing the code in order to DIY program the chips ?


----------



## nicotep

I feel like I'm both a hero and a fool.


----------



## music6000

nicotep said:


> View attachment 16837
> I feel like I'm both a hero and a fool.


'' A Mans gotta do what a Mans gotta do ''!!!
plus there's 5 more to stop it going anywhere!
Don't forget the insulator!!!


----------



## fig

nicotep said:


> View attachment 16837
> I feel like I'm both a hero and a fool.


I know _exactly_ how you feel. I felt like the Amazing Spiderman when I finally got that nut threaded!


----------



## puretube

Hi there: been working a lot with BL3207 & BL3208 & BL3102 since 2004.
Had to buy them in bulk back then when they first came out as a direct-drop-in 
remake/clone of the MN3207/-3208/-3102 directly from the Belling/Shanghai factory,
in order to get any at all. (long before C**laudio introduced their V3207/.../... clones).
Designed a TZF-Flanger for a major US FX-manufacturer with these chips in 2007.
They are pre-RoHS. - Readily available. NOS.
Find my username on Eb*y, or contact me through the forum.


----------



## nicotep

Ok, finished building it at last !
Aaaaaaannnnd ............ 🥁🥁🥁
Sounds like poo. It looks like the input is getting saturated quickly : sounds like cheap distorsion, *even when mix is full CCW.... *(tried padding, but still saturates, especially in the bass, even with a telecaster).
What do you people think ? A bad input transistor ? Would it be that microscopic 2SK208-Y which I sweated for when I soldered it ?
Apart from that, I can hear the low tide thing and the controls seem to respond. But... with a (cheap) fuzzy mood.


----------



## JamieJ

nicotep said:


> Ok, finished building it at last !
> Aaaaaaannnnd ............ 🥁🥁🥁
> Sounds like poo. It looks like the input is getting saturated quickly : sounds like cheap distorsion, *even when mix is full CCW.... *(tried padding, but still saturates, especially in the bass, even with a telecaster).
> What do you people think ? A bad input transistor ? Would it be that microscopic 2SK208-Y which I sweated for when I soldered it ?
> Apart from that, I can hear the low tide thing and the controls seem to respond. But... with a (cheap) fuzzy mood.


Have you set the adjusted the BBD trimmer?


----------



## nicotep

JamieJ said:


> Have you set the adjusted the BBD trimmer?


Yes, though i didn't find it easy. Still : the input shouldn't saturate, especially when mix is at 0?


----------



## Robert

Correct, the signal should be clean.


----------



## danfrank

puretube said:


> Designed a TZF-Flanger for a major US FX-manufacturer with these chips in 2007.


Ooo, which one, the Spectre?? That's the only analog TZ flanger I'm aware of...
If that's the case, I thought Joel was the genius behind that one... Tell us more!

BTW, Puretube's 3207s are legit, I have no problem with the ones I have bought from him... They work great.


----------



## NickC

puretube said:


> Hi there: been working a lot with BL3207 & BL3208 & BL3102 since 2004.
> Had to buy them in bulk back then when they first came out as a direct-drop-in
> remake/clone of the MN3207/-3208/-3102 directly from the Belling/Shanghai factory,
> in order to get any at all. (long before C**laudio introduced their V3207/.../... clones).
> Designed a TZF-Flanger for a major US FX-manufacturer with these chips in 2007.
> They are pre-RoHS. - Readily available. NOS.
> Find my username on Eb*y, or contact me through the forum.


We want the tzf scheme! 🤣


----------



## manfesto

puretube said:


> Hi there: been working a lot with BL3207 & BL3208 & BL3102 since 2004.
> Had to buy them in bulk back then when they first came out as a direct-drop-in
> remake/clone of the MN3207/-3208/-3102 directly from the Belling/Shanghai factory,
> in order to get any at all. (long before C**laudio introduced their V3207/.../... clones).
> Designed a TZF-Flanger for a major US FX-manufacturer with these chips in 2007.
> They are pre-RoHS. - Readily available. NOS.
> Find my username on Eb*y, or contact me through the forum.


Can vouch for the seller, they’re where I got the BL3207 in my Low Tide build (I bought four and all four worked in circuit just fine)


----------



## nicotep

Robert said:


> Correct, the signal should be clean.


Without the schematic, i can only suppose the trouble comes from the input stage (as the later effect seeemingly works OK, and as the mix at 0 already saturates) . There's this 2SK208-Y which seems to be an input buffer ? Also i see a 3904 close to that section but as i'm ignoring why it's there...


----------



## Robert

The schematic is here:

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/LowTide-Schematic-PedalPCB.pdf


----------



## puretube

Danfrank: `t was/is the E-H "Flanger Hoax". (blush).


----------



## puretube

Find the Flanger Hoax schemo (or at least all the [to be pasted] complete neccessary fragments + important (!) notes) in the other forum (DIY stompboxes), about 10 or more years ago.
And: ooops - YES - I haven`t been aware of the existence of the "Spectre", until 10 minutes ago.
But feel free to ask Joel about my reputation concerning these matters ...


----------



## nicotep

Robert said:


> The schematic is here:
> 
> https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/LowTide-Schematic-PedalPCB.pdf


thanks for that


----------



## nicotep

Fixed the input saturation by replacing the SMD 2SK208-Y with a J201. Now the pedal cries beautifully (swapped legs S & D to fit the pins)


----------



## bowanderror

nicotep said:


> Fixed the input saturation by replacing the SMD 2SK208-Y with a J201. Now the pedal cries beautifully (swapped legs S & D to fit the pins)


Where did you get your 2SK208? I recently received some SMD JFETs that were actually MOSFETs or BJTs, so there is a risk of counterfeits from non-standard suppliers (eBay/AliExpress/Amazon/etc.).


----------



## nicotep

bowanderror said:


> Where did you get your 2SK208? I recently received some SMD JFETs that were actually MOSFETs or BJTs, so there is a risk of counterfeits from non-standard suppliers (eBay/AliExpress/Amazon/etc.).


I found them in the (non-standard-ish) Aliexpress...With no info at all accompanying it. And the components are so small I couldn't verify much. Happy I succeeded to desolder it without messing the rest.


----------



## bowanderror

nicotep said:


> I found them in the (non-standard-ish) Aliexpress...With no info at all accompanying it. And the components are so small I couldn't verify much. Happy I succeeded to desolder it without messing the rest.


The only reason I found out mine were fake was because I was using an SMD adapter PCB, so I could still use my transistor tester. You may want to do the same to figure out if they're legit.


----------



## efectism

I have an issue with the final project of low tide modulator the pedal is ready seems works fine and the effects works fine  but the low pass filter (gate control) some times works only as a gain into the input signal and cutting the sound i hear the sound  only when the gain let it . I try to setting the gate trimmer start works again fine but when i close the pedal and open again after a  few hours the low pass filter again start works as gain the input sound coming and disappear as a wave and  sometimes the setting on trimmer no helps alot because no have any space to set the trimmer . 
You have any idea what happening ? 
Thanks a lot


----------



## ADAOCE

efectism said:


> I have an issue with the final project of low tide modulator the pedal is ready seems works fine and the effects works fine  but the low pass filter (gate control) some times works only as a gain into the input signal and cutting the sound i hear the sound  only when the gain let it . I try to setting the gate trimmer start works again fine but when i close the pedal and open again after a  few hours the low pass filter again start works as gain the input sound coming and disappear as a wave and  sometimes the setting on trimmer no helps alot because no have any space to set the trimmer .
> You have any idea what happening ?
> Thanks a lot


I would start a troubleshooting thread with good clear pictures and a good description


----------



## efectism

ADAOCE said:


> I would start a troubleshooting thread with good clear pictures and a good description


Yes you are right
Thanks


----------



## puretube

efectism said:


> Yes you are right
> Thanks


I`m afraid I can`t help much with the LPG-section. (Where can I find more info on the original F*irfield circuit?). Don`t TRIM1 & TRIM2 miss a buffering decouple-cap from wiper to ground? And: why does the BBD only run on 5V? (It can stand 11V - at least the BL3207). (think: headroom/noise).


----------



## fig

This may be of some help;






						A few questions and trouble shooting
					

Hi,  I'm Detrital, new here but not to building pedals. If I've posted in the wrong spot - Sorry. Please bump me to where I should be...  I've got a few builds that are giving me trouble. Any help is appreciated.  ElectroVibe - No build docs yet, but the silkscreen is mostly complete. I need to...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## efectism

puretube said:


> I`m afraid I can`t help much with the LPG-section. (Where can I find more info on the original F*irfield circuit?). Don`t TRIM1 & TRIM2 miss a buffering decouple-cap from wiper to ground? And: why does the BBD only run on 5V? (It can stand 11V - at least the BL3207). (think: headroom/noise).


I will see i will start a  troubleshooting thread maybe someone can help me more . Thanks for the interest no worry !


----------



## efectism

fig said:


> This may be of some help;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few questions and trouble shooting
> 
> 
> Hi,  I'm Detrital, new here but not to building pedals. If I've posted in the wrong spot - Sorry. Please bump me to where I should be...  I've got a few builds that are giving me trouble. Any help is appreciated.  ElectroVibe - No build docs yet, but the silkscreen is mostly complete. I need to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.pedalpcb.com


I tried to fix via the trimmer setting but as i said i can fix it  the pedal works well but after i close from power the  pedal after a few hours this issue comes again and always must set the trimmer or sometimes the trimmer no help .
Thanks for the interest


----------



## fig

Apologies, I misread the issue. A backwards EC or it's bad connection to ground could do possibly do something as you've described...


----------



## efectism

fig said:


> Apologies, I misread the issue. A backwards EC or it's bad connection to ground could do possibly do something as you've described...


Ok i will check it . Many thanks once again


----------



## Jdilly

Robert said:


> I have a limited supply of the random LFO microcontrollers as well....
> 
> Once this batch is gone it could be a little while before more are available.


Hi. Trying to source a Random LFO microcontroller for a Low Tide Modulator build. Any suggestions on where to find this?


----------



## Robert

Jdilly said:


> Hi. Trying to source a Random LFO microcontroller for a Low Tide Modulator build. Any suggestions on where to find this?



You just placed an order for the Low Tide PCB, right?     The LFO microcontroller is included.


----------



## Jdilly

Robert said:


> You just placed an order for the Low Tide PCB, right?     The LFO microcontroller is included.


Amazing. Thanks. Didn’t get that from the parts list on the documentation. Pumped to start this build.


----------

